# Need feminized Lowryder2 seeds



## tater_salad (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone know a reputable dealer who sells *feminized Lowryder2 seeds* and ships stealthy to the USA*?*


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Jan 31, 2008)

I would save my money if I were you. Im sure a lot of people will disagree with me and I am very well aware that more than a few people have grown successful lowryder 2's.  Its just been my experience that they were nothing more than an overpriced pain with poor yields.  Ive got tons of experience growing hydro and some soil; regular lowryder 2's are too much of a hassle that seldom produce very much.  That having been said, alot of people will also disagree with feminized seeds.....there is NO POSSIBLE WAY to garauntee the sex of the plants that will be grown, in fact feminized are much more expensive and have a higher hermie rate.  Not trying to bash your seed and I know you didnt ask for opinions, I just had such a terrible experience with LR2's many times over that I feel it couldnt hurt to at least try and warn other people....regular LR 2's are pricey, i cant imagine what a feminized one would cost.  Sorry if this doesnt go over well, I just think you might get better results buying a cheaper, more proven seed, and just flowering very early....not exactly a textbook practice but my yields and ease of growth were much better trying that.  I suggest a white widow....great smoke, cheap seeds, and a different high when produced that immaturely(again, you will get low yield but it will be more than I ever got from any LR2)
Just my 2 cents
b.t.w. its also hard to find genuine LR2 seeds


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2008)

I would think that with price of those seeds, you'd want to make some seeds of your own. Selectively of course. Maybe take one male and one female and let 'em go at it in a separate space.


----------



## tater_salad (Feb 1, 2008)

Your suggestions are well taken. Thanks for that info.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 1, 2008)

I also don't want to deter you but for that money you could get something really nice. Lowryder seems to be a pretty popular one right now, I have never seen the feminized version out there for sale. If you don't want the Lowryder now look into some short and compact, if it's for stealth. Some indocas are short and stout and you have better control of them. If you do find fem seeds let us know though, looks like tons would be interested.

Good luck


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 1, 2008)

here you go buddy http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_female.htm   and im ashamed of everybody on this thread dont you have anything better to do than talk down on lowryder and its crosses jesus people never change lol


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Feb 6, 2008)

I really dont see this as one of those "flame" threads.  I just feel like anyone looking to invest that kind of money at least deserves a word of caution.


----------

